# Stabling in California *the blob is relocating*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,
So a business opportunity has come up down in the California for us. Tho we are keeping the house here in Calgary and the horses are NOT YET moving, assuming we like the move down there, both Cobalt and Calypso are going to be coming down with me to the states. (I can only imagine how long it would take my poor horses to adjust if we do do the move).

Before I bring my horses halfway down the continent, I want to make sure I can find the right facility for them.

I am trying to find a good training and boarding facility in the Newport Beach area. Anything within 30 mins of that area. I am completely unfamiliar with any of it so any help, or good web sites that might have information would be great. Other areas near there were Costa Mesam Huntington Beach, Newport Coast, Fountain Valley, Irvine. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have just found these, if anyone finds more or even boards in that area(you would be my hero), please let me know 

newport beach california stables - Google Search


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

After some more research I just can't imagine moving my horses down there. They would have to be in a stall most of the time. I can't imagine doing that to them with no open turn out.
No need for help  they are going to stay here


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Aw, California, the state where my heart resides. Who will train/work with your babies while you're in CA? Do you have to be there long?


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

what? Moving from Calgary to California? pfft. How could you pass up snow, ice, -50 degree weather for sand, sun and beaches? 
Just Kidding! I am so jealous! Sorry, can't help with ideas though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well we are buying a house down there and I'm going to be taking most of the year off so I need to bring at least 1 horse down so Cobalt is the one I would like to transport down.

The key is finding the right facility.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Aw, California, the state where my heart resides. Who will train/work with your babies while you're in CA? Do you have to be there long?


I would leave my mare here because she needs the less work and supervision. I would bring my Canadian down with me. I would be spending 1-2 weeks a month here at home and the rest of the time in the states.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I see. Well, I'm really bad with my S. CA geography, but I'm really into bayareaequest.com as a resource. Check out these links and see if any of the stables are in your area/have pasture board.

Bay Area Equestrian Network -- Boarding Facilities, Los Angeles Area

Bay Area Equestrian Network -- Boarding Facilities, Orange County

Bay Area Equestrian Network -- Boarding Facilities, Central Coast


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

'cmon it's only -11 here today in Olds! Why would you trade that in for sunny skies, warm temperatures, and sun tans?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> 'cmon it's only -11 here today in Olds! Why would you trade that in for sunny skies, warm temperatures, and sun tans?



Olds?! I didn't know we had other fellow Albertans  I spent my entire day inside at work, where it was warm :twisted:


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> I didn't know we had other fellow Albertans


*raises hand* I'm an Albertan!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are?! I am in Okotoks


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

wow! I know where that is!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Snapple122 said:


> wow! I know where that is!


 Time to meet another forumer! my 2 pests are actually boarder in your direction my dear


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

really?? where are they boarded?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

you have a pm.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't get a pm  theres nothing in my inbox..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

..I hadn't filled the title box...


----------

